# Thursday night thunder at xtreme rc addicts



## domracer (Apr 14, 2007)

Thursday nights is 1/18 off road night on the carpet at xtreme rc addicts in moonachie nj. we run with jumps and all for sc18, vendetta sc, etc.... 




excellent turnout!! a great preview for the fall. Rumor has it that there will be a sc truck championship point series in sept. keep tuned!!!!!


look up at www.xtremercaddicts.com


----------

